# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  سقوط طائرة المتعافي بمطار الفـــاو ..

## musab aljak

*سقوط طائرة وزير الزراعة السوداني بمطار مدينة الفـــاو  ومقتل مساعد الكابتن وإحد الحرس ومندوب التلفزيون

*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
اللهم ارحم الموتى واشفى الجرحى ..
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*لاحوله ولاقوة الابالله
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تحطمت طائرة كانت  تقل وزير الزراعة السوداني ومرافقيه إثر انحرافها بمطار الفاو بولاية  القضارف شرق السودان، وأسفر الحادث عن استشهاد عدد من ركاب الطائرة بينما  نجا الدكتور عبدالحليم اسماعيل المتعافي وزير الزراعي الاتحادي من الحادثة  مع بعض من مرافقيه. ووقع الحادث نهار الاثنين عندما كان يقوم الوفد الحكومي  بقيادة الوزير بزيارة للمنطقة.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله الرحمة للموتى و الشفاء العاجل للجرحى . . . لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
*

----------


## musab aljak

* نجاة وزير الزراعة بعد انحراف طائرته بمطار الفاو بولاية القضارف شرق السودان
 استشهاد البروف الطاهر صديق مدير البحوث الزراعية
 وعيسي الرشيد مدير الإعلام وكابتن الطائره
*

----------


## samawal

*اللهم أحرم شهداء الحادث

وحمد الله على السلامة 
لوزير الزارعة الإتحادي ومرافقيه

*

----------


## الدلميت

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*نجاة وزير الزراعة السوداني من حادث تحطم طائرة 




الاثنين 27 شباط / فبراير 
 نجا وزير الزراعة السوداني الدكتور عبد الحليم إسماعيل المتعافي، من حادث تحطم طائرة في منطقة الفاو في ولاية القضارف شرق البلاد.وقال مصدر في ولاية القضارف إن "الطائرة التي كان ينوي قائدها العودة إلى الخرطوم حلقت على ارتفاع منخفض لتسقط في مطار الفاو".
وفيما أكد المتعافي، في اتصال هاتفي، أنه لم يصب بأذى؛ تحدثت معلومات عن وفاة بعض مرافقيه في الحادث، من بينهم أحد أفراد طاقم الطائرة، في حين يتلقى بعض المصابين الذين تتفاوت حالاتهم العلاج الآن في مستشفي الفاو. 
وكان الوزير السوداني يقوم بجولة تفقدية، بطائرة تابعة لشركة خاصة، في منطقة الفاو التي تعد من أكبر مناطق الإنتاج الزراعي في البلاد.
*

----------


## جواندي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
نسأل الله الرحمة للموتي
وعاجل الشفاء للجرحي
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*نجا وزير الزراعة السوداني، د. عبدالحليم إسماعيل المتعافي، وتسعة  أشخاص  آخرين، بينما قتل ثلاثة أشخاص في حادث تحطم طائرة يوم الإثنين في مطار  مدينة الفاو بولاية القضارف شرقي السودان. وكانت الطائرة تقل 13 فرداً.
وقال شهود عيان للشروق من مطار الفاو، إن القتلى هم: مدير هيئة  البحوث الزراعية بود مدني، بروفيسور الطاهر صديق، والناطق الرسمي باسم  الوزارة، عيسى الرشيد، ومهندس جوي محمد علي من طاقم الطائرة.
ووقع  الحادث أثناء جولة يقوم بها المتعافي، الذي أصيب إصابة طفيفة، على عدد من  المشاريع الزراعية في ولايتي القضارف وكسلا. وتحطمت الطائرة أثناء عملية  الإقلاع من الفاو باتجاه مدينة حلفا الجديدة.

وأصيب في الحادث كل من  عزت عزالدين محمد من وزارة الزراعة، وسليمان السر مصور بالوزارة، وصلاح طه  مندوب البنك الزراعي بالخرطوم، وتم إسعاف المصابين في الحال لمستشفي الفاو.
المصدر قناة الشروق :
http://www.ashorooq.net/net/index.ph...25&Itemid=1163
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اللهم ارحم شهداء الحادث
واشفي اللهم المصابين
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
نسأل الله الرحمة للموتي
وعاجل الشفاء للجرحي
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
نسأل الله الرحمة للموتي
وعاجل الشفاء للجرحي
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*لاحوله ولاقوة  الا بالله العلي العظيم  اللهم ارحم الموتي  واشفي المصابين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الرحمة للموتى والجنة مثواهم ان شاء الله 
والشفاء العاجل للمصابين والذين كان من بينهم ابن عمى عزت عزالدين محمد على والذى وصل منزله عصر اليوم بالخرطوم سالما
ربى لك الحمد والشكر على كل شيئ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم ارحمهم واغفر لهم رحمة واسعة من عندك
اللهم اشفي الجرحي شفاءا عاجلا لا يغادر سقما 
ولا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
الحمد لله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أدى  عطل فني الى اشتعال النيران في طائرة عمودية بمدينة الفاو متجهة الي مدينة  حلفا الجديدة على متنها وفد من وزارة الزراعة الاتحادية يحوي اثنا عشر  فرداً بعد إقلاعها بدقيقتين وكان ذلك في الساعة الواحدة والربع ظهر اليوم  الاثنين . وفي اتصال هاتفي مع وزير الزراعة اكد وفاة ثلاثة  اشخاص منهم  البروفيسور الطاهر الصديق مدير هيئة البحوث الزراعية بود مدني وعيسي الرشيد  الناطق الرسمي باسم وزارة الزراعة الاتحادية و احد الفنيين بالطاقم ،كما  أصيب كل من عزت عز الدين محمد بوزارة الزراعة والغابات الاتحادية واخرين
*

----------


## احمر شديد

*اللهم ارحم الموتي وكل موتي المسلمين والدعوات للمصابين بالشفاء
                        	*

----------

